# Turkey Super Liga football 17-18 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2009)

17 Oct 14:00 Denizlispor v Bursaspor 3.40 3.25 2.00 +16  
17 Oct 18:00 Besiktas v Kasimpasa 1.30 4.50 9.00 +16  
18 Oct 13:00 Genclerbirligi v Sivasspor 2.10 3.20 3.20 +16  
18 Oct 13:00 Istanbul Buyuksehir BSK v Manisaspor 2.30 3.20 2.80 +16  
18 Oct 13:00 Kayserispor v Ankaragucu 2.10 3.20 3.20 +16  
18 Oct 14:00 Gaziantepspor v Fenerbahce 5.00 3.60 1.60 +16  
18 Oct 16:00 Antalyaspor v Diyarbakirspor 2.00 3.20 3.40 +16  
18 Oct 18:00 Galatasaray v Trabzonspor 1.60 3.60 5.00


----------



## KaraKartal (Oct 17, 2009)

18 Oct 14:00 Gaziantepspor v Fenerbahce 5.00 3.60 1.60 +16

I advise being carefull about this match. Because, Gaziantep is really good team although their low league position and they missed their very important attacking midfielder (Tabata). Yeah, Fenerbahçe's performance was really good however, they won 2 matches with additional time goals and that matches was not good for Fenerbahçe, they were critized by the media. And the most important thing about Fenerbahçe is lack of Alex De Souza. He was the most impressive player of Fenerbahçe for last 2-3 matches but his injuries won't let him play. And his coach stated that he won't be in Gaziantep. Because, Fenerbahçe are going to go play very important matches in Turkey and continental tournaments upcoming weeks so Alex's injury makes them very nervous and they can not risk...

Therefore; people who like the risky matches can bet on 1-X


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 17, 2009)

*KaraKartal*
Hi, are you from Turkey?
I think Fenerbahche will win this.


----------



## KaraKartal (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, i am from Turkey.
That's fact that, Fenerbahçe is favourite. I mean, there might be a surprise...


----------



## okosh (Oct 18, 2009)

KaraKartal said:
			
		

> Yes, i am from Turkey.
> That's fact that, Fenerbahçe is favourite. I mean, *there might be a surprise*...



I hope so


----------



## KaraKartal (Oct 18, 2009)

Gaziantep won 
They did the surprise...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 18, 2009)

Great, did you win a lot


----------



## okosh (Oct 18, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Great, did you win a lot



Was 5.4 for the win so YES I made a nice profit  :mrgreen:


----------

